# NPP input



## SHRUGS (Sep 17, 2012)

I was going to pick up some Deca for the winter months to go alongside my bad ass giant jug of Test C but have been reading about NPP. I'd like to hear everyones thoughts on this compound. Who's used it and what did you think? I'd like to know why its been the superior choice over Deca before I make my decision. Thanks brothers!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 17, 2012)

Acts faster, leaves the system faster.


----------



## SHRUGS (Sep 17, 2012)

I like the sound of that already. Does it make the joints feel good like Deca as well?


----------



## Jake_House (Sep 17, 2012)

I ran NPP early this past spring. 75mg eod with prop eod @ 125mg. Didnt notice any difference on joints but also found the NPP didnt add mass like Deca. No clue why?? In fact the NPP made me more vascular than ever. Discussed this with a few others at the time were using NPP as well with same claims of vascularity. Ran it for 10 weeks...


----------



## beasto (Sep 17, 2012)

I like it when I ran it @ 600mgs a week. Put on some nice good LBM along with it, got little to no bloat. Kick it and does it's thing fast. Really what I like about NPP.


----------



## 63Vette (Sep 17, 2012)

I do not like NPP I am sad to say. I am not really a deca fan either which sucks for me because everyone else seems to love it. 

As Pillar said, it is the short ester version of deca and as such most people do not experience the water gains which also means the joint relief is diminished.  

I tried to run NPP several times... same with deca and I will run deca if I need to bulk but no more often than I have to. It just makes me feel like shit for some reason!

Respect,
Vette


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Sep 17, 2012)

i actually wanted to know the same things today... glad u askede


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 17, 2012)

SHRUGS said:


> I like the sound of that already. Does it make the joints feel good like Deca as well?



It felt like my joints were made out of furry obese kittens...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 17, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> It felt like my joints were made out of furry obese kittens...



lol i want my joints to feel furry too


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Sep 17, 2012)

sounds like what generals tso chicken is made of..





PillarofBalance said:


> It felt like my joints were made out of furry obese kittens...


----------



## SHRUGS (Sep 17, 2012)

Hmmm well this isall good info on NPP. Still havent made up my decision. I was gonna run some Deca over the winter for a little added bulk with some joint aid. I'm open to any other ideas also. Just lookin for somethin to throw in with my Cyp that doesnt add alot of water. I'm not a big fan of orals so I'll be staying away from those for now. Was just gonna run the Deca at 300mgs a week with 500cyp. Somethin easy but sweet


----------



## Hollywood72 (Sep 17, 2012)

Definitely interested here as well. I was thinking about NPP or Deca for my next cycle.


----------



## SHRUGS (Sep 17, 2012)

Well sweet! Lots of interest here. Good thread so far! Right now I'm leaning towards Deca because of the joint relief. Not that I need it but who knows, I might if I start throwin around some heavy shit this winter. Any other ideas besides NPP & Deca?


----------



## IronCore (Sep 17, 2012)

If you plan on runnning nandrolone NPP is where its at.

you dont have to run it forver to get the benefits... after about 2 weeks it has begain to peak and week 3 it is full blast.

the Phenylprop ester is a 4 day ester so you can begin getting the benefits much more quickly than with the deca ester which is a 10 day ester...

I recommend no less than 300mg per week .

make sure you keep the test higher than the NPP and get some caber or prami for prolactin.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Sep 17, 2012)

Why the doses so low? 300 is a waste IMO. Mine as well save a rough pct and just do test only with a bunch of fish oil for your joints. I've ran deca at 400mg. Didn't notice much from it and pct sucked from runnin a 19nor. I'll never run deca that low again. I'm running 700 npp and 225 test e now and I'm lovin it. Running caber and stane and absolutely NO "deca dick". Hungers way up. Strength, focus, and drive are up, and I just started about a month ago. I'm actually experiencing some of the same sides as I did running tren ace. Been getting night sweats and waking up every 2 hours but I'm eating like a horse and not retaining water. I bloated pretty bad on deca even at that low of a dose.

I'll also add that my joints do feel good like they did on deca. I have a partial tear in my supraspinatous, a bad knee, and a mangled wrist. Believe me, when my joints are dry, I feel it. My shoulder feels good, wrist hasn't bothered me as much, and my knee feels good too.


----------



## SHRUGS (Sep 17, 2012)

Good info colt! I was thinkin that also about just droppin the Deca and loading up on the fish oils. I always go low dose with things. My body is sensitive to compounds and it doesnt take me much to grow. I just need to learn a little bit more about this NPP as its new to me and I've never ran it. How often are you pinnin NPP?


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 17, 2012)

coltmc4545 said:


> Why the doses so low? 300 is a waste IMO. Mine as well save a rough pct and just do test only with a bunch of fish oil for your joints. I've ran deca at 400mg. Didn't notice much from it and pct sucked from runnin a 19nor. I'll never run deca that low again. I'm running 700 npp and 225 test e now and I'm lovin it. Running caber and stane and absolutely NO "deca dick". Hungers way up. Strength, focus, and drive are up, and I just started about a month ago. I'm actually experiencing some of the same sides as I did running tren ace. Been getting night sweats and waking up every 2 hours but I'm eating like a horse and not retaining water. I bloated pretty bad on deca even at that low of a dose.
> 
> I'll also add that my joints do feel good like they did on deca. I have a partial tear in my supraspinatous, a bad knee, and a mangled wrist. Believe me, when my joints are dry, I feel it. My shoulder feels good, wrist hasn't bothered me as much, and my knee feels good too.



agree,i dont run NPP less than 700mg/week,now thats just me now,i get alot more benefits out of it at that dose,and to i run my Deca at 700mg/week when i run it,i like both,but deca is my baby,it takes me a while to gain so i dont mind the slow reaction time it has


----------



## Hollywood72 (Sep 17, 2012)

How long should NPP be ran?

I saw one person say run test higher and another said lower. Is this individual dependent? And how do you know which to raise/lower during cycle?


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 17, 2012)

NPP is more potent and only needs to be pinned 3 days a week M/W/F or every 3rd day.

400mg and lower is for joint health only if you want gains start at 500mg or 550mg but no need to go beyond 750mg although you can.

Remember you have to have a good ratio of NPP and Test so 550mg NPP and 550 to 750mg Test would be great!


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 17, 2012)

Hollywood72 said:


> How long should NPP be ran?
> 
> I saw one person say run test higher and another said lower. Is this individual dependent? And how do you know which to raise/lower during cycle?



This is fro tren bro, lower test less side more test bigger gain!

You run Deca higher the Test you won't have a dick!


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 17, 2012)

63Vette said:


> I do not like NPP I am sad to say. I am not really a deca fan either which sucks for me because everyone else seems to love it.
> 
> As Pillar said, it is the short ester version of deca and as such most people do not experience the water gains which also means the* joint relief is diminished.  *
> 
> ...



Not true bro, all I ran for a long time was NPP/Test as a Powerlifter and even at 350mg NPP I had great joint relief!


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 17, 2012)

Jake_House said:


> I ran NPP early this past spring. 75mg eod with prop eod @ 125mg. Didnt notice any difference on joints but also found the NPP didnt add mass like Deca. No clue why?? In fact the NPP made me more vascular than ever. Discussed this with a few others at the time were using NPP as well with same claims of vascularity. Ran it for 10 weeks...



Something was wrong with that NPP IMO as NPP is more potent the Deca which = mg per mg better results.

NPP will not bloat you like Deca so this is why you have the lean effect but as in gains Deca can't tough NPP IMO.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Sep 17, 2012)

Running NPP with TPP will give u superior results, your using 2 compounds with the same ester, so everything is working at the same time, no guessing needed.  NPP will give u better results when compared to Deca, reason being your getting more compound into your system.  Again when using short life esters your receiving the greater % of the compound when compared to a longer life ester.


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 17, 2012)

Flyingdragon said:


> Running NPP with TPP will give u superior results, your using 2 compounds with the same ester, so everything is working at the same time, no guessing needed.  NPP will give u better results when compared to Deca, reason being your getting more compound into your system.  Again when using short life esters your receiving the greater % of the compound when compared to a longer life ester.



Man I wish I could word things out as simple as you!

This is a quality post right here!


----------



## SHRUGS (Sep 17, 2012)

Nice thread fellas! So as of right now I like the sound of NPP & TPP combo.


----------



## SHRUGS (Sep 17, 2012)

SO my next question is if I run my npp around 400 and my tpp around 600 weekly, how long can I run these compounds safely? The same time frame as test and deca?


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 17, 2012)

SFGiants said:


> Something was wrong with that NPP IMO as NPP is more potent the Deca which = mg per mg better results.
> 
> NPP will not bloat you like Deca so this is why you have the lean effect but as in gains Deca can't tough NPP IMO.


so you have better gains on NPP than deca SF?


----------



## Jada (Sep 17, 2012)

Great thread !


----------



## Shane1974 (Sep 17, 2012)

I am going to run Deca (I think)  for my nexy cycle. What about this:
Deca at 550 mg EW
Test at 750 mg EW
Kickstart with Dbol

I always heard 400/600...but you guys seem to like higher doses. Also, do I need to run Test 2 weeks longer than the Deca, and how long do I need to run the cycle? Test for 16 weeks and  the Deca for 14? This will be my second cycle and I WILL PCT.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Sep 17, 2012)

Not everyone is going to react the same, u may have better results with Deca....Only u will know this by trying out the 2 different esters.




Bullseye Forever said:


> so you have better gains on NPP than deca SF?


----------



## IronCore (Sep 17, 2012)

IMO the pheylprop ester is superior for any hormone...

I love NPP and TPP... throw in some dbol for a kickstart and you have a heck of a bulker.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 17, 2012)

Shane1974 said:


> I am going to run Deca (I think)  for my nexy cycle. What about this:
> Deca at 550 mg EW
> Test at 750 mg EW
> Kickstart with Dbol
> ...


i would just run the deca at 500mg and test 700mg,thats the dose i ran my first round with the two compounds



Flyingdragon said:


> Not everyone is going to react the same, u may have better results with Deca....Only u will know this by trying out the 2 different esters.


thanks man,i appreciate it


----------



## 63Vette (Sep 17, 2012)

SFGiants said:


> Not true bro, all I ran for a long time was NPP/Test as a Powerlifter and even at 350mg NPP I had great joint relief!



That may be true for YOU but it is NOT true for me. I speak for myself. I don't get sides from Tren but most people do... I have also run cycles without test... which many bbs say you cannot do.

Deca I CAN tolerate but don't like- NPP I don't like at all and get virtually no benefit (probably because at the one week mark it has me feeling like shit so I drop it). 

Also, you can run your NPP LOWER than deca for the same benefits. The weight of the ester is figured in to the concentration so theoretically 100 mg of NPP contains more Nandrolone than 100mg of Deca.

And yes, I agree, run deca/npp lower than test or you will probably lose any and all interest in fucking since it's so difficult with a limp noodle. Run cabergoline and proviron with it and low does aromasin (12.5 mg/eod). 

Like I said before MOST guys love the shit, sadly I am one who does NOT like it.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm running 700npp and 225 test with NO dick problems. Only problem I'm having is not getting enough pussy. Keeping your e and prolactin low is the key to keeping ED at bay.


----------



## Hollywood72 (Sep 18, 2012)

Npp and tpp. Hmmmmm


----------



## cranium85 (Sep 18, 2012)

my next cycle is npp/tpp/ with 6-8 weeks of mast p at the end of cycle. also kicking it off with 4weeks d-bols.

weeks 1-12
d-bol 50mgs ED
npp 510 mgs/wk
tpp 600 mgs/wk
HCG 500ius /week slit into two shots

weeks 6-12
mast p 450 mgs/wk


aslo going to be taking caber

lokking to make some solid lean mass gains. i researched the shit out of this planning this cycle and i think its going to go very well. i cant wait


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 18, 2012)

cranium85 said:


> my next cycle is npp/tpp/ with 6-8 weeks of mast p at the end of cycle. also kicking it off with 4weeks d-bols.
> 
> weeks 1-12
> d-bol 50mgs ED
> ...



Looks good brother


----------



## JOMO (Sep 19, 2012)

Just now bumping up my npp to 450mg a week vs the 300 i was running.


----------



## SHRUGS (Sep 20, 2012)

cranium85 said:


> my next cycle is npp/tpp/ with 6-8 weeks of mast p at the end of cycle. also kicking it off with 4weeks d-bols.
> 
> weeks 1-12
> d-bol 50mgs ED
> ...



Is the HCG needed weekly in a cycle like this? I wouldve thought a blast at the end would be more than sufficient. Any thoughts?


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 20, 2012)

SHRUGS said:


> Is the HCG needed weekly in a cycle like this? I wouldve thought a blast at the end would be more than sufficient. Any thoughts?



in my opinion,twice per week on the HCG,gotta keep them balls going brother,cause 19-nors and test that much will shrink'em up and send messages to your pituratary gland to stop all  production

i take my hcg year around,even on trt,even though i cant produce test naturally again,it keeps my nurts normal size and my sexual deal going lol


----------



## AndroSport (Sep 20, 2012)

Bullseye Forever said:


> in my opinion,twice per week on the HCG,gotta keep them balls going brother,cause 19-nors and test that much will shrink'em up and send messages to your pituratary gland to stop all  production
> 
> i take my hcg year around,even on trt,even though i cant produce test naturally again,it keeps my nurts normal size and my sexual deal going lol



Some people view this differently.

My TRT doc didn't have me running HCG for the first 8-10 weeks of treatment with him. I kept asking him for it and he kept asking me to wait until i said i can't go without it they're gonna disappear! He said run 400iu EOD for 6 weeks or so and we will check it again... I was seeing only some stabilization here and no growth. I got my own and ran it at 500iu ED for a week to see if it would help and i definitely saw improvement... will be running it at a decent dose until i see them to normal size then maintaining with the 500iu/week. IMO being proactive about your nuts is better and having to work to bring them back kind of sucks as its not something that happens overnight.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Sep 20, 2012)

Smaller nuts bigger twig lol


----------



## Hollywood72 (Oct 6, 2012)

What kind of gains should I expect at 450 npp and 600 tpp?

I'm wanting solid mass, jacked, shredded, ripped look. Is NPP a good choice?


----------



## krashrt (Oct 6, 2012)

Everyone responds differently.  personally at >350tprop, >350 NPP concurrently I gain well.  Kicks in hard under a month and usually gain 18-25 easy by week 12 if diet training and sleep are on point.


----------



## Hood_Rat (Oct 9, 2012)

beasto said:


> I like it when I ran it @ 600mgs a week. Put on some nice good LBM along with it, got little to no bloat. Kick it and does it's thing fast. Really what I like about NPP.



ran it at 600 as well, was great. i have done a deca cycle before at 400. the less water retention is nice. the joints felt good too. 
as stated above, acts faster leaves faster

hope this helped


----------



## SHRUGS (Oct 11, 2012)

What do you guys think about using Mast with TPP & NPP? Good idea? Also if this is a good idea then Mast E or Mast P and why?


----------



## SHRUGS (Oct 16, 2012)

Ok well it's been long enough. Whatcha think about the Mast added in with NPP & TPP???


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 16, 2012)

Could one run NPP (pinning 3x per week) with a longer estered Test (eg. Test C)?

Example: Tues / Sat: pin NPP, Test C; Thurs: pin NPP solo


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Oct 16, 2012)

I Pin my NPP 3x a week, Im loving it, I Pin it Monday, Wed, and Friday. If you want to run it with Test C thats all good, just make sure you do the math right, are you wanting to run Test higher than NPP?? Or get crazzy like ColtMC and try it the other way around.

Also Im running NPP at 515mg/week, and test at 750mg/week.


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Oct 16, 2012)

SHRUGS said:


> Ok well it's been long enough. Whatcha think about the Mast added in with NPP & TPP???



Im almost 100% sure you can add Mast in to any cycle bro, its some awesome shit Ive heard. I would go with Mast Prop, but thats just me, I hate long esters.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 17, 2012)

Hockeyplaya18 said:


> I Pin my NPP 3x a week, Im loving it, I Pin it Monday, Wed, and Friday. If you want to run it with Test C thats all good, just make sure you do the math right, are you wanting to run Test higher than NPP?? Or get crazzy like ColtMC and try it the other way around.
> 
> Also Im running NPP at 515mg/week, and test at 750mg/week.



Cheers, Hockeyplaya! This would be my first run with NPP, I'd likely start off with a wee dose and keep the Test higher until I got acclimated - or perhaps level as in 400 NPP / 400 Test C.

How long have you been running and what kind of results are you getting? Am assuming you're running an AI, any caber for prolactin management?

- Savage


----------



## cranium85 (Oct 17, 2012)

coltmc4545 said:


> Why the doses so low? 300 is a waste IMO. Mine as well save a rough pct and just do test only with a bunch of fish oil for your joints. I've ran deca at 400mg. Didn't notice much from it and pct sucked from runnin a 19nor. I'll never run deca that low again. I'm running 700 npp and 225 test e now and I'm lovin it. Running caber and stane and absolutely NO "deca dick". Hungers way up. Strength, focus, and drive are up, and I just started about a month ago. I'm actually experiencing some of the same sides as I did running tren ace. Been getting night sweats and waking up every 2 hours but I'm eating like a horse and not retaining water. I bloated pretty bad on deca even at that low of a dose.
> 
> I'll also add that my joints do feel good like they did on deca. I have a partial tear in my supraspinatous, a bad knee, and a mangled wrist. Believe me, when my joints are dry, I feel it. My shoulder feels good, wrist hasn't bothered me as much, and my knee feels good too.



i agree with what colt said, this next cycle is going to be my first run with npp. doing npp and tpp. but i heard anything less than about 500mgs a week of deca or npp is a waste if u are trying to bulk. thats what a lot of vets have told me, SFG in particular was the one who stressed it the most


----------



## cranium85 (Oct 17, 2012)

SHRUGS said:


> What do you guys think about using Mast with TPP & NPP? Good idea? Also if this is a good idea then Mast E or Mast P and why?



i have asked this questionh many times and i forgot to say that i am also adding mast prop in for the second half of my cycle so im doing

week 1-12
npp 500
tpp 600

week 6-12
mast p -500


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Oct 17, 2012)

NbleSavage said:


> Cheers, Hockeyplaya! This would be my first run with NPP, I'd likely start off with a wee dose and keep the Test higher until I got acclimated - or perhaps level as in 400 NPP / 400 Test C.
> 
> How long have you been running and what kind of results are you getting? Am assuming you're running an AI, any caber for prolactin management?
> 
> - Savage


Like Colt said the minimum for NPP is around 500, and I would agree with that cause I have yet to notice any negative sides, and I am for sure noticing all the positives. Maybe rock 500 NPP, 500 Test?? 

Im about at the end of my 5th week, Im loving the hunger, I am always wanting to stuff down food, and Ive kept it clean, Im up 12lb's, and Ive leaned out a considerable amount, my strength is way up. Im up to 262lb's. I run Aromasin as need be, I use it prolly once a week, sometimes 2, I've never had gyno issues, my nipples just get sensitive and on those days I take it before bed and the sensitivity is gone. I LOVE CABER!! haha, I take it 2x a week at .5mg, and it makes me fuck like a pornstar, and just all around makes me feel good, picked it up from Manpower, good shit!! The only negative (not that negative though) side that I have noticed, is I sweat like a animal in the gym, and sometimes I have night sweats, but thats it. I def would run NPP again in the future, but prolly more like Colt, try the Test at 300mg, and the NPP at 600-700mg a week. 
Best of luck bro!!! Hit me up if you have any other questions


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 18, 2012)

Hockeyplaya18 said:


> Like Colt said the minimum for NPP is around 500, and I would agree with that cause I have yet to notice any negative sides, and I am for sure noticing all the positives. Maybe rock 500 NPP, 500 Test??
> 
> Im about at the end of my 5th week, Im loving the hunger, I am always wanting to stuff down food, and Ive kept it clean, Im up 12lb's, and Ive leaned out a considerable amount, my strength is way up. Im up to 262lb's. I run Aromasin as need be, I use it prolly once a week, sometimes 2, I've never had gyno issues, my nipples just get sensitive and on those days I take it before bed and the sensitivity is gone. I LOVE CABER!! haha, I take it 2x a week at .5mg, and it makes me fuck like a pornstar, and just all around makes me feel good, picked it up from Manpower, good shit!! The only negative (not that negative though) side that I have noticed, is I sweat like a animal in the gym, and sometimes I have night sweats, but thats it. I def would run NPP again in the future, but prolly more like Colt, try the Test at 300mg, and the NPP at 600-700mg a week.
> Best of luck bro!!! Hit me up if you have any other questions



Cheers for the response, Bro! Sounds like you've got this sorted right about now! 12Lbs lean is quite a successful blast. 

Any insomnia with the NPP? (am comparing to Tren which I'll be coming off of soon)

Would like to take Colt's approach also and run less gear overall: perhaps 300 Test and 500 nandralone but the infamous "deca dick" myth has me spooked. I run Caber (ManPower) during my Tren blasts so I can relate to the positive effects there


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Oct 18, 2012)

No insomnia, just night sweats at random. Like 3 days a week Ill have em.

As long as you take the caber and keep the prolactin and estro in check, your dick will be super hard, no matter how much NPP you pump into your system. 

Ill keep ya posted on how the rest of my cycle goes, and if anything comes up.


----------

